# Possible to change from Idea Postpaid to Prepaid?



## Techguy (Jul 29, 2015)

Is it possible? I have a Idea postpaid SIM; would like to transfer to prepaid.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 29, 2015)

Should be. Just contact the CC on 198.


----------



## ideacellular (Jul 30, 2015)

Techguy said:


> Is it possible? I have a Idea postpaid SIM; would like to transfer to prepaid.



Dear Customer,

We request you to visit nearest My Idea. You can locate nearest store through Idea Store-Maharashtra, Delhi, Gujarat, MP, Punjab, UP, AP and other states. You may also call 12345 from your Idea mobile and we will be glad to assist you.

Thanks & Regards,
Customer Care, Idea Cellular


----------



## Techguy (Jul 31, 2015)

ideacellular said:


> Dear Customer,
> 
> We request you to visit nearest My Idea. You can locate nearest store through Idea Store-Maharashtra, Delhi, Gujarat, MP, Punjab, UP, AP and other states. You may also call 12345 from your Idea mobile and we will be glad to assist you.
> 
> ...



Will do so. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Lalit Mittal (Aug 23, 2018)

I also want to change my number from postpaid to prepaid. how??


----------



## billubakra (Aug 23, 2018)

Lalit Mittal said:


> I also want to change my number from postpaid to prepaid. how??


Answered above. Also contact customer support.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Dec 10, 2018)

ideacellular said:


> Dear Customer,
> 
> We request you to visit nearest My Idea. You can locate nearest store through Idea Store-Maharashtra, Delhi, Gujarat, MP, Punjab, UP, AP and other states. You may also call 12345 from your Idea mobile and we will be glad to assist you.
> 
> ...



Is this from legit customer care? I didn't know that customer support of Idea (some other companies as well?) do monitor this forum.
This is cool.


----------

